# bc1800xl



## vctree

hi, new to site, try to take it easy on me.
wanted to know if anyone had any feedback on a vermeer 1800xl?!?!?!
i am in the market for buying a new machine, and it seems like the way to go.
i am used to the brush bandits, but here in fla, there is no service.


----------



## squisher

No experience myself on that machine but everyone I know locally says vermeer is not the way to go. Everyone around me uses brush bandits small to large except me my chipper is an old piece but keeps chipping so I keep putting fuel in it.

Welcome to AS. Try using the search function for more info.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

When the machine is working, it is great, I don't think there's a better machine. It has tons of features that make it chip very well and it is user friendly. These same features also seem to be it's downfall, because of complexity and breakdowns.
Vermeer also doesn't seem to learn from it's own mistakes. Machines are plagued with problems that are far from new, and cross several model lines. For example, the drums that hold the knives, tend to blow apart. There have been recalls on at least three models over the years and they still have recalls on the new machines, for the exact same problem from years earlier.
Other frustrations include the chute turning devices, again all models, throttle switch, occasional intermittent shorts of the countless numbers of switches and relays, and no coolant overflow recovery tank.
It seems the franchises are not under any control of the corporate headquarters, so if you have a problem, you have to trust the local shop to take care of you, or you're on your own.
You will want to get the warranty in writing, read it, and understand it before you hand them a check. Will they give you a loaner if the machine breaks down a week later and requires a month to fix? Will they drop off and pick up machines? Will they even pretend they are sorry when the fix only lasts 2 days?


----------



## dorshak

*Vermeer 1800 chippers*

I've got 4 Vermeer 1800 chippers but not the newest BC XL. I've had plenty of problems with our older ones. Fortunately, our mechanic was the service mechanic at the local vermeer dealership before he came to work for us. I'm glad to hear that someone reported having blown drums too, only in the sense that I'm not the only one. The dealers always tell you they've never had that problem before. I know they took care of us in some kind of way, not that they put brand new drums in for us but they may have given us a drum and we put it in. I can ask our mechanic if anyone is interested. We had huge problems with the axles. They were underrated at 8,000lbs since we ordered the John Deer 170 hp engines, it put us over the 8,000 lbs. They never said there would be a problem but then our axles were bending. They put in 10,000lb axles in the BCXL 1800's now. We just did demos on the brush bandit, morbark and vermeer. All were comparable machines and our guys liked the vermeer the best. My problem is I need to know what the lowest price you can buy one for. The salesman started at $47,000 and subtracted the sales price to 30,000 since I'm trading in an 1800 A chipper and an old 252 stump grinder with trailer. However, I don't know if I'm getting a good deal. Has anyone bought an 1800BCXL lately and what did they get it down to? Thanks. I'm new to this site so I hope I'm responding correctly.


----------



## Yellowdog

Mike Maas said:


> When the machine is working, it is great, I don't think there's a better machine. It has tons of features that make it chip very well and it is user friendly. These same features also seem to be it's downfall, because of complexity and breakdowns.
> V. Machines are plagued with problems that are far from new, and cross several model lines. For example, the drums that hold the knives, tend to blow apart. ?



that scares the hell out of me. Had cracks on my drum and the dealer welded it only after obtaining permission from corporate. Said that the drum could blow apart if the wrong welding technique was used.. They just mig'd it in a few minutes and sent me on my way.
Have a few problems with BC2000 such as shorts with oil send unit, something with starter, and other little annonyances. Mostly I am happy with machine but Vermeer doesn't treat me like family. I have had 7 Bobcats from the local Bobcat dealer across the road and they treat me like family and work hard to resolve my issues. Believe me, Bobcat has a number of issues but their understanding and willingness to fix and (give you a loaner) is good insurance. I really like my Vermeer but it scares me to think I will need repairs. Not only have I been overcharged and made to feel about an inch tall for requesting documentation on why I was overcharged, but the parts are very expensive compared to similar Bobcat parts or other heavy equipment parts. I even get charged double to ship the same weight part from the same zip code from Vermeer compared to Bobcat which is a block away! They once charged me $25 to ship a $1 part (which they charged $10 for and it weighed an ounce) If Vermeer reads this and someone wants to contact me for my gripes, I will be happy to talk!! I will tell the good and bad side.. but alas, nobody has ever followed up.. :*(


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

dorshak said:


> I've got 4 Vermeer 1800 chippers but not the newest BC XL. I've had plenty of problems with our older ones. Fortunately, our mechanic was the service mechanic at the local vermeer dealership before he came to work for us. I'm glad to hear that someone reported having blown drums too, only in the sense that I'm not the only one. The dealers always tell you they've never had that problem before. I know they took care of us in some kind of way, not that they put brand new drums in for us but they may have given us a drum and we put it in. I can ask our mechanic if anyone is interested. We had huge problems with the axles. They were underrated at 8,000lbs since we ordered the John Deer 170 hp engines, it put us over the 8,000 lbs. They never said there would be a problem but then our axles were bending. They put in 10,000lb axles in the BCXL 1800's now. We just did demos on the brush bandit, morbark and vermeer. All were comparable machines and our guys liked the vermeer the best. My problem is I need to know what the lowest price you can buy one for. The salesman started at $47,000 and subtracted the sales price to 30,000 since I'm trading in an 1800 A chipper and an old 252 stump grinder with trailer. However, I don't know if I'm getting a good deal. Has anyone bought an 1800BCXL lately and what did they get it down to? Thanks. I'm new to this site so I hope I'm responding correctly.




Just bought an '03 1800, has 1300 hrs. on it and we paid $20k. Looks a bit roughish but runs excellent.


----------



## treeman82

I'd suggest going with the Morbark or Bandit. You don't want to go with the Vermeer. One of my friends used to work on all 3 as a mechanic. He told me that so long as the operators weren't constantly beating the heck out of the machines, the Bandit and Morbark never came in with catastrophic problems. On the other hand, he told me that pretty much all he ever saw on the Vermeers was catastrophic problems, regardless of how they were treated. In addition to that, he had spoken with a bunch of people who had gotten rid of Bandits and Morbarks in order to get a Vermeer... all those people regretted their decisions.


----------



## hornett224

*i have used them.*

they are junk.i wouldn't piss on an 1800 if it was on fire.stay with Bandit,Morbark,or Woodchuck.


----------



## JohnH

Bandit or Morbark all the way. We have tried them before and they dont hold up. A lot of guys around here jumped on the 2000 with a loader on them. We went with a bandit 1850 with a loader after trying a 2000. Everyone who had them couldn't get rid of them fast enough. We have 6500+ hours on our 1850 and it still runs and chips great.
JOHN


----------



## B-Edwards

I have a 97 BC2000 with grapple and love mine. Cracks do form in the drum but inspected and repaired correctly no problems. I have a friend who is a certified welder check mine out and Vermeer said that was fine for him to do so. I think chipping 20 inch stuff is hard on anything. If the blades are kept in check and changed when needed no problems with mine at all.


----------



## JohnH

B-Edwards said:


> I have a 97 BC2000 with grapple and love mine. Cracks do form in the drum but inspected and repaired correctly no problems. I have a friend who is a certified welder check mine out and Vermeer said that was fine for him to do so. I think chipping 20 inch stuff is hard on anything. If the blades are kept in check and changed when needed no problems with mine at all.



How many hours are on you'r chipper.


----------



## B-Edwards

1400 and something. I dont want to argue, it's like Ford and Chevy or Stihl and pos I mean Husky. But this one has actualy been a good machine. Im sure it depends on operator and what day it was built.


----------



## a_lopa

Im looking at buying a second hand 1800 any recent reviews on how the 2000-2004 models have gone??


----------



## phillytreeking1

bandit 1590


----------



## phillytreeking1

bandit all the way . i would rather use a 250 bandit then that vermeer


----------



## treevet

Vermeer. I got 2 Vermeer chippers, 2000 and 1250A and a big and small stump cutter. I have 11 year history with Ohio franchise and find them responsive, capable and nice to deal with. Occasionally feel they over charge me but can work it out over the phone. We're real good with our equipment, that has to make a difference. I wouldn't buy outside of Vermeer except for the mini skid.


----------



## islandtreecare

*having problems with throttle switch bc 1800xl ...replaced switch still same problem.*



Kneejerk Bombas said:


> When the machine is working, it is great, I don't think there's a better machine. It has tons of features that make it chip very well and it is user friendly. These same features also seem to be it's downfall, because of complexity and breakdowns.
> Vermeer also doesn't seem to learn from it's own mistakes. Machines are plagued with problems that are far from new, and cross several model lines. For example, the drums that hold the knives, tend to blow apart. There have been recalls on at least three models over the years and they still have recalls on the new machines, for the exact same problem from years earlier.
> Other frustrations include the chute turning devices, again all models, throttle switch, occasional intermittent shorts of the countless numbers of switches and relays, and no coolant overflow recovery tank.
> It seems the franchises are not under any control of the corporate headquarters, so if you have a problem, you have to trust the local shop to take care of you, or you're on your own.
> You will want to get the warranty in writing, read it, and understand it before you hand them a check. Will they give you a loaner if the machine breaks down a week later and requires a month to fix? Will they drop off and pick up machines? Will they even pretend they are sorry when the fix only lasts 2 days?



replaced switch still same problem...switch seems to hav sweet spot in the middle but extremly sensetive..ie throttle switch...new to this site and computers aswell but the local shop is inadequite so please can anyone help my switchuation...ps..seems to be an american site so goodluck with the cyclone...


----------



## islandtreecare

Our Vermeer BC1800 XL has had the power up switch replaced but stiil when activated tha John Deer diesel try's to increase revs but then moves back to idle. Is this an ECU problem as board was changed 2 years ago..
Regards Steve


----------



## Yellowdog

Since someone revived this really old thread, I'll update my Vermeer experience for anyone who is thinking about an older Vermeer.

Fast forward almost 6 years and a month, and I've been very happy with my Vermeer BC2000. I got my service issues resolved and since then, the machine has had very few repairs other than replacing the batteries after 8 years, a new updated alternator, and some time spent chasing a short that turned out to be a ground issue related to a failing alternator. The other repairs have been replaced tires when one of the Goodyears lost its tread (even though it had plenty of life left) and replacing a few hoses and the switch that opens and closes the grapple. Still using the same radiator (this machine has a coolant recovery bottle) and only replaced the belt after the idler pulley failed. That repair wasn't bad at all. Think it cost me 45 minutes and about $300 for parts. The belt didn't need repair (at 1000 hours) but decided to replace it while I had it off for the pulley.

The machine still starts and runs like new and other than blade prices doubling, I don't spend a whole lot on it. Just replace filters, fluids, etc. at the right intervals. I have to say that I've kept it longer than I have any of my Bobcats though I don't quite put the hard hours on it that the Bobcat's rack up. After switching my focus to mostly mulching the last two years, I'm probably going to sell the chipper and it's been a hard decision to make. It's sort of a novelty around here with the loader on it but I just don't have the jobs or time for it and I never got around to training anyone to operate the loader. Instead of letting it sit, I will probably sell it in the next few months. 

As a side note, a competitor had a mid 2000's morbark in the same class (20" capacity). His machine was broke down all the time but not sure why. I don't think breakdowns are brand specific and it's luck of the draw with the big name manufacturers. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Vermeer after owning one for so long.


----------



## suchir

dorshak said:


> *Vermeer 1800 chippers*
> 
> I've got 4 Vermeer 1800 chippers but not the newest BC XL. I've had plenty of problems with our older ones. Fortunately, our mechanic was the service mechanic at the local vermeer dealership before he came to work for us. I'm glad to hear that someone reported having blown drums too, only in the sense that I'm not the only one. The dealers always tell you they've never had that problem before. I know they took care of us in some kind of way, not that they put brand new drums in for us but they may have given us a drum and we put it in. I can ask our mechanic if anyone is interested. We had huge problems with the axles. They were underrated at 8,000lbs since we ordered the John Deer 170 hp engines, it put us over the 8,000 lbs. They never said there would be a problem but then our axles were bending. They put in 10,000lb axles in the BCXL 1800's now. We just did demos on the brush bandit, morbark and vermeer. All were comparable machines and our guys liked the vermeer the best. My problem is I need to know what the lowest price you can buy one for. The salesman started at $47,000 and subtracted the sales price to 30,000 since I'm trading in an 1800 A chipper and an old 252 stump grinder with trailer. However, I don't know if I'm getting a good deal. Has anyone bought an 1800BCXL lately and what did they get it down to? Thanks. I'm new to this site so I hope I'm responding correctly.


Hi, I am looking out for old broken down Vermeer 1800 and above. They can be real junk peices too.


----------



## suchir

dorshak said:


> *Vermeer 1800 chippers*
> 
> I've got 4 Vermeer 1800 chippers but not the newest BC XL. I've had plenty of problems with our older ones. Fortunately, our mechanic was the service mechanic at the local vermeer dealership before he came to work for us. I'm glad to hear that someone reported having blown drums too, only in the sense that I'm not the only one. The dealers always tell you they've never had that problem before. I know they took care of us in some kind of way, not that they put brand new drums in for us but they may have given us a drum and we put it in. I can ask our mechanic if anyone is interested. We had huge problems with the axles. They were underrated at 8,000lbs since we ordered the John Deer 170 hp engines, it put us over the 8,000 lbs. They never said there would be a problem but then our axles were bending. They put in 10,000lb axles in the BCXL 1800's now. We just did demos on the brush bandit, morbark and vermeer. All were comparable machines and our guys liked the vermeer the best. My problem is I need to know what the lowest price you can buy one for. The salesman started at $47,000 and subtracted the sales price to 30,000 since I'm trading in an 1800 A chipper and an old 252 stump grinder with trailer. However, I don't know if I'm getting a good deal. Has anyone bought an 1800BCXL lately and what did they get it down to? Thanks. I'm new to this site so I hope I'm responding correctly.


Hi,
I am looking out for old Vermeers BC 1800 and above. They can be in non working conditions and we can take them as how they are. Please let me know where I can find them. Thanks in advance


----------



## suchir

vctree said:


> hi, new to site, try to take it easy on me.
> wanted to know if anyone had any feedback on a vermeer 1800xl?!?!?!
> i am in the market for buying a new machine, and it seems like the way to go.
> i am used to the brush bandits, but here in fla, there is no service.


Hi,
I am looking out for old Vermeers BC 1800 and above. They can be in non working conditions and we can take them as how they are. Please let me know where I can find them. Thanks in advance


----------



## suchir

Yellowdog said:


> Since someone revived this really old thread, I'll update my Vermeer experience for anyone who is thinking about an older Vermeer.
> 
> Fast forward almost 6 years and a month, and I've been very happy with my Vermeer BC2000. I got my service issues resolved and since then, the machine has had very few repairs other than replacing the batteries after 8 years, a new updated alternator, and some time spent chasing a short that turned out to be a ground issue related to a failing alternator. The other repairs have been replaced tires when one of the Goodyears lost its tread (even though it had plenty of life left) and replacing a few hoses and the switch that opens and closes the grapple. Still using the same radiator (this machine has a coolant recovery bottle) and only replaced the belt after the idler pulley failed. That repair wasn't bad at all. Think it cost me 45 minutes and about $300 for parts. The belt didn't need repair (at 1000 hours) but decided to replace it while I had it off for the pulley.
> 
> The machine still starts and runs like new and other than blade prices doubling, I don't spend a whole lot on it. Just replace filters, fluids, etc. at the right intervals. I have to say that I've kept it longer than I have any of my Bobcats though I don't quite put the hard hours on it that the Bobcat's rack up. After switching my focus to mostly mulching the last two years, I'm probably going to sell the chipper and it's been a hard decision to make. It's sort of a novelty around here with the loader on it but I just don't have the jobs or time for it and I never got around to training anyone to operate the loader. Instead of letting it sit, I will probably sell it in the next few months.
> 
> As a side note, a competitor had a mid 2000's morbark in the same class (20" capacity). His machine was broke down all the time but not sure why. I don't think breakdowns are brand specific and it's luck of the draw with the big name manufacturers. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Vermeer after owning one for so long.


Hi,
I am looking out for old Vermeers BC 1800 and above. They can be in non working conditions and we can take them as how they are. Please let me know where I can find them. Thanks in advance


----------



## suchir

hornett224 said:


> *i have used them.*
> 
> they are junk.i wouldn't piss on an 1800 if it was on fire.stay with Bandit,Morbark,or Woodchuck.


Hi,
I am looking out for old Vermeers BC 1800 and above. They can be in non working conditions and we can take them as how they are. Please let me know where I can find them. Thanks in advance


----------

